# Anyone try the Cinestyle color profile on the 5D3 yet?



## seenew (Mar 23, 2012)

Just got my two new bodies delivered and I was about to download/install it.. But will it mess with the new model?


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm curious myself, do you have the download link?


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 23, 2012)

It's a picture style, I doubt it will "mess anything up." 

Edit: I just loaded it up and it seems to be working just fine. I forgot how much more latitude it has over the neutral profile.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 23, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> I'm curious myself, do you have the download link?



http://www.technicolor.com/en/hi/theatrical/visual-post-production/digital-printer-lights/cinestyle


----------



## HaroldRJohnson (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes! Does the same job as it did on the 5D2 and still gives you an awesome image! The ALL-I codec with this setting seem to be a winning team to me!

Harold.


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah I played around with it yesterday and it seemed to do very well, responded to grading nicely.


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 24, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> jlev23 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious myself, do you have the download link?
> ...


just installed it, wow thats powerful, I've used it before on shoots but in already well lit sets, now I'm in my morning dark office and i can twelve the difference in latitude, wow...now to try 5DtoRGB, is that what you guys use?


----------



## seenew (Mar 26, 2012)

what do you make of this?
Canon 5D Mark III Cinestyle


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 26, 2012)

seenew said:


> what do you make of this?
> Canon 5D Mark III Cinestyle


im not having any noise on mine at all, but some reports say there is a little more noise then normal at lower iso's.
try shooting it all at 320 instead of 160.
but also you are stacking grads, which is a little bit of a no no according to shane hurlbut, he came up with a set of NDs with tiffen available through film tools, according to him the only ones that work well are tiffen water white nds all the others caused muddy images and color shifts. the whole set costs only 200 bucks and its .3, .6, .9 and even a 1.2!


----------



## NormanBates (Mar 27, 2012)

I have tried CineStyle on the 5D3: it looks just like on the old cameras, and has exactly the same DR

actually...

I've been working on Flaat v2 for the 5D3, here's what I've found so far:

* the good news: picture styles for the old cameras work just as well on the 5D3; that includes CineStyle, and of course Flaat; cutting 5D3 and 5D2 footage shot with the same picture style should be similar to cutting 5D2 and 60D footage (at least in terms of light response and color: sharpness and false detail are obviously very different)

* the bad news: this means that, compared with my old APS-C canon, with the same picture style, dynamic range is basically the same; if the 5D3 has any extra DR to offer in video mode, it will require new picture styles

* the even worse news: it's not easy to get more dynamic range with picture styles; the information is there, I can see it playing with the RAW stills in DPP, but no matter how hard I fight with the picture style editor, so far 11.5 stops seems to be the limit; unless Canon gives us a new way to control how the RAW information from the sensor is converted to video footage, in video mode the 5D3 has exactly the same DR as the 60D or the old rebel

* the still unknown: even if DR is not any wider, useable DR may be better, given the 5D3's lower noise levels and hopefully improved codec; so if you have a 5D3, try Flaat_12p and let us know how it looks!

version 2.0 of my suite of Flaat picture styles is here:
http://www.similaar.com/foto/flaat-picture-styles/index.html

you'll see there's a name change, now they are called by the number of stops of DR that they get:
Flaat_1 is now Flaat_09 (slightly modified)
Flaat_2 is now Flaat_10 (very slightly modified)
Flaat_3 is now Flaat_11 (very slightly modified)
Flaat_4 is now Flaat_12 (very slightly modified) (it doesn't get to 12 stops, but it's more than 11)

also, there are two sets of picture styles:
* one based on Portrait, for nice skin tones, but with some color shifts (e.g. blue goes a bit towards cyan)
* one based on Neutral, without those color shifts
I always use the ones based on Portrait, the others I only made them because some people wanted to avoid any color shifts. I'd rather have nice skin tones than correct blue, but it's your choice.


----------

